# Billups assisted on O.J. Mayo signing



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The plan to have Jason Kidd help recruit Deron Williams to Dallas didn’t quite work out for the Mavs.
> 
> But the Mavs did get an assist from an old point guard during the free-agency process. It just wasn’t one that’s ever worn a Mavs uniform.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4691730/chauncey-billups-assisted-on-o-j-mayo-signing?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That is actually great news for OJ. I'm still one of the few remaining fans of his around these parts. I'm pulling for him to have a great season as a starter.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The Mavericks have overachieved their roster the past couple of years. Crazy to think how good Mayo could be if he was able to overachieve the same way other's have within Carlisle's system.


----------

